# Hunting Soap?



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I have had a request for hunting soap? What goes in a hunting soap?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe it is anise eo.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I use lard in my oils and no scent. I then grind it up and make laundry soap out of it. No scent no chemicals. Hubby loves it


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, you would want to know whether the hunter intends to wash himself with it or his hunting clothes. You can also find Dirt FO and use that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Use Oak moss absolute if you can afford it... right now I think the price is really really high.. its very thick and you don't need much of it.. EO, fir needle... cedarwood... etc...


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

So in other words, it needs to be area specific as to types of trees and brush for eo's? It for my nephew in Colorado, not in Texas where I would think more pine and oak scents.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, but use EO's which are made from the natural plants... using FO's won't work since they are manmade and synthetic... the deer can smell them miles away...


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Why not just make unscented? I love the FO Dirt, but I agree with Barbara, the deer will be able to tell. Dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Dorit said:


> Why not just make unscented? I love the FO Dirt, but I agree with Barbara, the deer will be able to tell. Dorit


Because I think the point is to try to mask the human scent.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The reason that I suggested the Dirt scent is that much of the hunter stuff that's out there that they can buy at the stores is scented, and some of it scented like dirt (and not naturally, either). I figure if it was causing the deer to run away in fear, they'd probably stop using it pretty quickly and it wouldn't sell. (We have had dirt scented dryer sheets before. Yuck.) Usually, the stuff for hunters to wash themselves with is unscented, the stuff to wash their clothing with is often unscented, too, but then they have scented dryer sheets for the clothes since that's what really gives the clothing its smell.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

Dirt scented soap should be fine. The key to keeping the deer away is not masking odor, but killing the odor causing bacteria.


----------

